# Lucid Dreaming > Attaining Lucidity > Dream Signs and Recall >  >  I can barely remember my dreams.

## hellohihello

I can only remember bits and pieces. I had my longest LD yesterday and I forgot it! The reason I know it's long because I remember myself saying, boy this is a long dream. I use a sleep mask but that doesn't seem to help much, I keep my eyes closed when I wake up. I just can't remember any of my dreams! Sometimes I get lucky and remember about 4 but that's on occasion. 

Any advice?  I had another LD today and I forgot it.

----------


## Odd_Nonposter

Sound like you're having the same problem that I am. I go through an entire dream sequence with the vividness of a movie, but as soon as that alarm goes off, it all flies out the window except for a few glaring details. I'm very lucky if I can remember that I had two separate dreams in a night, much less four or five.

For example, I may have a dream that I'm at a band competition, but the only things that I remember are a few DC faces and the fact that the tuba cases were empty when I opened them. Sometimes I can remember something that would indicate a dream, like the fact that the tuba cases seemed heavier than when they're empty, but lighter than when they're full.

I got a hold of some B-100 (has choline bitartrate in it) and some melatonin today, so I might try those in a few days. Can't do it now because of the stupid Ohio Graduation Test. A disruption of my sleep cycle could kill my scores.

Edit: I too use a sleep mask.

----------


## 12g951ad

hey looks like your having a recall problems to improve your recall i suggest this
its idea is to improve your recall duh


http://www.dreamviews.com/community/...ad.php?t=74059

----------


## Jhony

What I do is write in my dream journal everyday. 

It helps loads. So if the next day you can't remember your dream, write it down. Write how yo u didn't have a dream or how you forgot it, but you remember small parts of it. 

Also tell yourself that you will remember your dread whenever you go to sleep.

----------


## Abra

> What I do is write in my dream journal everyday. 
> 
> It helps loads. So if the next day you can't remember your dream, write it down. Write how yo u didn't have a dream or how you forgot it, but you remember small parts of it. 
> 
> Also tell yourself that you will remember your dream whenever you go to sleep.



This. I agree wholeheartedly. Even if you don't remember your dream, find something to write about. Write about any thoughts you currently have, and also (more importantly) how you felt as you woke up.

I find that reading previous journal entries also aids dream recall.

----------


## wet_roof113

If i were you I would do the thing where you set your alarm clock to go off multiple times per night. Or alter your sleep pattern so your sleeping in segments.

basically after doing both for a while i would start to automatically wake up after rem sleep and that was when the dream was most fresh in my mind.

also, if you tell yourself constantly before sleeping you want to remember your dreams or wake up after right after them, that might also help. 

Trying to remember dreams is probably the easiest and best way to increase your "dream recall muscle"... thats why dream journals help so much.

Good luck! hope I could help.

----------


## hellohihello

Oh cool thanks for advice, I thought about doing that but then it made my dream journal look messy. I guess I will start  :smiley: 


I tried waking up every hour in my rem but that didn't help. But  I did have an AMAZING lucid last night which I shall write in my journal!

----------


## BigFan

> What I do is write in my dream journal everyday. 
> 
> It helps loads. So if the next day you can't remember your dream, write it down. Write how yo u didn't have a dream or how you forgot it, but you remember small parts of it. 
> 
> Also tell yourself that you will remember your dread whenever you go to sleep.



MY dream recall is just horrible. When I used autosuggestion, it worked fine for 3 days and I was able to remember parts of my dream, but, it hasn't worked since. If I do remember a dream, I would usually only remember one quick scene because of something that happened in RL. Example, for some reason I was thinking about needles and remembered that I dreamed about having my hand stabbed with a needle, but, that's all I remembered. Not the reason behind it or anything else. Granted, I don't write much in my DJ and I have my dreams so far in my head, but, I will eventually write them down  :smiley:

----------

